# Overnight Butt Cook Update



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Everything went smooth overnight...COLD!!  WSM is at 237 and the meat is in the 160's plateau!  

Here are some pics as I got started...will update as I get more!

Updated Butt Pics


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Um...the date on those pics says1/1/2003


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah...all night...whent on at 10:30pm last night.  I don't usually have the 160 as much as I do the 180's...hope I don't get both...no matter...dinner ain't until 5pm!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2005)

Greg what kinda wood is that?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Applewood...my favorite and I can get it for free...as much as I want!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey Rempe, is that the apple I gave ya last summer? What ever happened to those photo's you shot while here. Let's see em! Woody


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2005)

Man I love apple wood.  I do all my butts over apple cherry and hickory (just a little hickory).  The only cherry I can get though is chips.  Need to order some more chunks.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Hey Rempe, is that the apple I gave ya last summer? What ever happened to those photo's you shot while here. Let's see em! Woody



Woodman...I used the apple chunks loooooong ago...that is what got me going on Apple!!  I get it from a couple Orchards now around the area!

Unfortunately, those pics are gone...along with that camera...it was work's!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, the older you get, the tougher it is to find cherry Cap'n!  I spent a day in November taking cherry trees out of a friend's property (hope he doesn't find out  ) so I've got about two cords of unsplit logs now. A cord of apple is seasoning up in my woodshed (used to be a toolshed!) I've got another friend who has multiple apple and cherry trees on a piece of land he just bought that we are taking out as soon as hunting season is over. Those should yield about three cords min. I think there are maple and oak there too! I'm fixed for wood through 2007!! I also have about a 1/4 cord of Hickory that I use sparingly. Hope to pick up some pecan on an exchange with Redneck Cooker when I pick up my pit in Tejas. Not too much, cause of gas and all to haul it. They desire apple in Tejas. We desire pecan in Ohio! This is why they call me "Woodman"


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, the orchard gig is one of my favorites too! I cook up a butt every so often to keep the owners happy!


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 30, 2005)

What rub did you use on those bad boys?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Texas BBQ Rub #1 (pork)...what else???  

Updated With a 9:44am Butt Pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Lookin' good, Greg!  8)  Let's see... If I leave now...


----------



## Bruce B (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought it looked familiar, I was just checking. Those are looking good, I can get to Cleveland by 5 :-k


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

I will keep 2 places set for you guys...there will be room as Woodie declined my offer to join and also get to meet Smokin' U!! :roll:  :-( 

So, there will be plenty for you two!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, if Woodexcuse ain't comin' . . .


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2005)

Looking good....

 By the way, Woodman, do you find any less flavor in your older fruit woods smoke?  I mean, is the smoke less intense in wood that's 2 years old, etc, or is it more mellow like wine?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

For the love of Pete...12:37pm and just reached 180*!!!  And that's the small one!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

Is foil in your future???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

3pm is foil time..if needed..just figured it would be higher at this point...but a butt is a butt, no!!??


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 30, 2005)

looks great there Greg, keep up the good work, set a place for me too, I'm on my way...


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Cap'n, Two years is pushing it. 1 year is perfection. I keep it all under cover currently so dampness isn't a factor.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't see the updated pic Greg?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Time for foil at 3:15pm to get the stubborn ass to 195!  His brother is done!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 30, 2005)

Alright...at 4:20pm (hehe) the final butt came off...man, on at 10 last night and that little F'ER took 18hrs to get to 193!  AAARRRRGGGHH!

Anway, the baked beans just went on with a samll chunk of fesh applewood to give um a little smoke flava!

Will take pics of the finished product...if I remember!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

You know ? I've had this same conversation on other sites. I've _never_ cooked a butt longer than 10 hours!!! What am I doin right? Even a 15 lb brisket only takes me about 14-16 hours!! Must be the foil? To me, bark ain't worth 8 hours of my time. Sorry! Woody

ps. Not once has anyone said:" have you foiled this? The bark isn't crunchy enough!"


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2005)

I think you'll find that most of the quicker cooks are on offsets vs other types of cookers??  I don't know, but I've read alot of people saying the same thing, Woody.  Maybe it's something about the way an offset cooks?  :?


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

I don't know. Believe it or not, I've had this conversation with others who own offsets too!


----------



## Shawn White (Jan 31, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> You know ? I've had this same conversation on other sites. I've _never_ cooked a butt longer than 10 hours!!! What am I doin right? Even a 15 lb brisket only takes me about 14-16 hours!! Must be the foil? To me, bark ain't worth 8 hours of my time. Sorry! Woody
> 
> ps. Not once has anyone said:" have you foiled this? The bark isn't crunchy enough!"


 When do you apply the foil?? What is your pit temp? Is the meat on grill, mesh or a big ol' chunk o' steel?


----------

